# Ian's Ace of Spades B7 A4/ B8 A4 Avant builds



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

A local chap by the name of Ian came to me to help him get his B7 A4 to the proper stance using Airlift B7 Kit and Accuair E-level from my buddy [email protected] Well his ideas escalated quickly from a simple OEM feel to wild you’ll see below. With two boxes of Ace of Spades in his hand he rolled into driveway for a brainstorm. His idea was to make everything below plexi, covered in suede with sharp angles….so off I went.

First step, initial mock up:








Wrapped in resin, felt and some fiber glass:








Tank needed some polish and hardlines:








Middle of the road mock up:








Enjoying some nice night weather..and a little filler:








Starting the hardwoods:








Hardwoods cut and stained individually:








Compressors mounted off to the side on vibration isolators and frame I fab’d up:








Finished Trunk:








Borrowed this photo from Kevin Kahn, great shot of the car:








After the B7 had been completed and a few months had passed since H20, his B8 Avant came over for the E-level treatment. Since there is no kit on the market, a B7 was sent my way and modifications were made. 
Trunk wrapped in carpet:








Trunk built and management functioning, going to tweak it when the trunk pieces come back from upholstery but it will all be hidden:








Modifications started with the front struts getting the sleeves to the proper diameter, then moved to the rear:
Fronts painted and ready to go:








Rear struts needed the spacers trimmed so that the lower bolt is able to clear the control arms:








Controller mounted:








From the front:








From the side:









And now I'll be back to my own car:beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

wow. awesome work.


----------



## ParkeR32 (Mar 22, 2012)

Just met this guy the other night at a meet, his car was beautiful. Great work :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

saw this at h2o.. absolutely stunning


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

great work, very clean :thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words fellas! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for the shout, Jared!

Both cars are truly ace, no pun intended! :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## DerekKoch (Feb 8, 2010)

coach holding it down, as per usual :thumbup:


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Seent it at h2o. Gorgeous setup my man.

Sent from old rotary pay phone


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

OVRWRKD said:


> Enjoying some nice night weather..and a little filler:


 looks great man. trunk build is choice. so nice to see the build level up'd to glass. 

.:beer


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

absence said:


> looks great man. trunk build is choice. so nice to see the build level up'd to glass.
> 
> .:beer


 Thanks Warren! I hadn't much glass work since my mega stereo days, was actually nice to do something different


----------



## absence (Jun 30, 2009)

OVRWRKD said:


> Thanks Warren! I hadn't much glass work since my mega stereo days, was actually nice to do something different


 haha. yep. that was my start too. good ol high school. makes all the difference in taking the build to the next level. wrapping oem carpet on 2x4's only gets ya so far. 

serious props. lookn forward to seeing the builds in person this season.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

absence said:


> haha. yep. that was my start too. good ol high school. makes all the difference in taking the build to the next level. wrapping oem carpet on 2x4's only gets ya so far.
> 
> serious props. lookn forward to seeing the builds in person this season.


 Yeah, I get bored with the OEM carpet...but I'm not getting rid of mine, functions too well haha. Both cars have plenty to look at, that's for sure...plus I have a good amount of work going on with mine.


----------

